# Das mit Procreate erstellen?



## Ardi030 (5. November 2021)

Moin, ich wollte fragen, ob jemand eventuell sowas hier designen kann oder weiß wie es funktioniert ? Ist sehr wichtig.

-> 




Ich bedanke mich im Voraus !
Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Technipion (6. November 2021)

Ardi030 hat gesagt.:


> Moin, ich wollte fragen, ob jemand eventuell sowas hier designen kann oder weiß wie es funktioniert ?


Was genau meinst du? Wie man einen Buchstaben dreidimensional erscheinen lässt?

Eigentlich wird ja genau das in dem Video gezeigt?! Wo genau hängst du denn?

Gruß Technipion


----------

